# Anyone still play rune?



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to play a game called rune, does anyone here still play it? It was sick man.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 4, 2006)

my flatmate does.  he plays with a weird 120degree POV setting.  it's just mainly scandinavians playing now apparently.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

Wasn't that a game on the PC?  Or is this another game with the same name that you're talking about?

If it's the Rune that I'm thinking of, then yes I still have it and plan on playing it again.  I got as far as the entrance to the castle in Hell.  Then I had to redo my WIndows PC.  I might give it a try again under ReactOS and see if it works at all.


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 4, 2006)

I think we're talking about the same game, it is the one were you're that viking guy, ragnar?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 5, 2006)

oh yer I never did complete that, I used to play it online, I'm thinking of re-installing it!!


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2006)

I've played the multiplayer one also (Halls of Valhalla).  It's actually quite refreshing from the usual shoot-me-from-a-distance FPS games.  Kind of neat to do close-combat battles.


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 5, 2006)

yer that's I'm going to see if I can find rune and install it again, would be cool to play that game I loved it.


----------



## macbri (Dec 5, 2006)

Off-topic a bit, but nixgeek, did you like 'Oni' from Bungie?  It had a nice mix of 'shoot-me-from-a-distance" and up-close-and-personal-ass-whupping.    Now *that* would've made an excellent on-line game


----------



## BLEEDINGSKULLS (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh I've played that game, it was good


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2006)

macbri said:


> Off-topic a bit, but nixgeek, did you like 'Oni' from Bungie?  It had a nice mix of 'shoot-me-from-a-distance" and up-close-and-personal-ass-whupping.    Now *that* would've made an excellent on-line game



Actually no, unfortunately.  I have wanted to play it, but at the time I didn't have any cash flow.  I heard that it was pretty good, but never had the chance to buy it and time just passed.  I eventually forgot about that game and didn't remember about it until you just mentioned it.


----------



## macbri (Dec 5, 2006)

Oops, sorry  Well, the demo's on Ventcore although it might be a Classic app...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I have an iMac G5 so I should be able to at least run it in Classic. Thanks.


----------



## hypertron (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG, lol, I got Rune on Amazon for like 2 bucks.  Luv it.  I can't find Halls of Valhalla for sale anywhere.  Does any one know where I can find it?


----------

